# 457 to de facto visa - right to work



## Marcello (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi everyone , in new in the community and I'm very concern about me and family situation here ! I have applied for a de facto visa with my partner so I would be able to finally leave the 457 situation ! We just had a baby and my lifestyle wasn't suitable anymore ( long hours , underpaid , etc ) ! Just came to my knowledge that I have to find another sponsorship to be able to keep working once that's the condition of my bridging visa a ! I have spoken with 3 different staff from immi dep and each one told me a different scenario ! I was thinking to apply for changing of condition for my bridging visa but one person from immi told wasn't possible and other told me to wait 28 days to be able to apply and the third one gave the form and told to apply straight away ! Can someone give some advice ? I really need to work ASAP ! Does this condition change any decision on my de facto visa ? Please help ! Many thanks


----------

